# H. A. Roller club?



## Jimmyjack (Jul 21, 2013)

My buddy caught a nice looking roller pigeon and gave it to me. It has a NPA band and one that says "H. A. R. C.". 
Has anyone ever heard of this club? 
Thank you


----------

